# OK so we thought Duncan was house trained,but I guess we're wrong...



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

He always scratches on the patio door and then he goes into the yard and does his business.But the last couple of days he has been peeing in the house and sometimes even pooping.He has 2 places.One is my daughters room and the other is downstairs in the basement in the family room.
Any thought on why all of the sudden he is doing this.
He is getting plenty of exercise and lots of walks and yet he continues to do this.
Do I keep my daughters bedroom door closed all day???I would rather not do that since now that it's getting colder with her door closed her room would get kind of chilly.
Has anyone had this happen to them??What have you done?Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
Thanks all


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dot, how old is Duncan now? there seems to be a period of regression between 
8 -12 months, there was another thread on it. I think they are just testing the water and trying to assert their independence. this happened with Cash about a month or two ago. And he is fine now. I seem to remember a relapse with Jasper too. Just watch him more closely for a while and correct him he'll get back on track fast.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dot, this has been talked about before. A lot of them go through a potty regression. You just have to take him back to the basics. Act like he is not house trained anymore. I think it's because they are trying to test their boundaries just like teenagers would. LOL.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan is almost 9 months old and yes I believe he is entering his "teenage years" and testing me,but why does he pick my daughter's room??and this is the one that is very good with him.Go figure!
Should I be reprimanding him??I read somewhere that dogs live in the now and unless you actually see it happening reprimanding them after the fact is just plain useless.True or False????
Please send some patience my way!!:frusty:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is true Dot. I would not reprimand him if you find him after the fact. He won't understand why you are scolding him. Sending lots of patience your way.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

dotndani said:


> Duncan is almost 9 months old and yes I believe he is entering his "teenage years" and testing me,but why does he pick my daughter's room??and this is the one that is very good with him.Go figure!
> Should I be reprimanding him??I read somewhere that dogs live in the now and unless you actually see it happening reprimanding them after the fact is just plain useless.True or False????
> Please send some patience my way!!:frusty:


They usually will go in the room that they hang out in less often...My boys use to go in my oldest daughters room when they where puppies because she always has her door closed...so when she left it open...it was fair game...because it was not part of their den..


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have to say that Brady is perfect and never regressed, but we have never given him full run of the house. We just feel better when he is with us. We are always in the kitchen/den area and we just keep a gate blocking this area from the rest of the house. Plus, this gives my cats some of their own space where they can escape from Brady. At night, he goes to bed with us and sleeps in our room with the door closed. We will probably open the house up for him someday, but this has worked out well so far. I would just wonder what he was into if he had full run of the house. Anway, maybe while you are going through this, you may want to limit his space. At least until he earns a little trust back.

I will admit though that he did have an accident at my sister in laws house recently. I think he was confused as noone showed him where the door was when we got there. I blamed my DH for that one


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

We had the problem with the living room....which was the area we blocked off...they tend to not potty in their "den" area...which is the rooms they frequent and feel that it is their space....but let Austin sneak in there and it just happened....now we walk him in there...spend time in there together with him so that it becomes his space too and so far only 1 minor accident in the past 2 months..gradually their house becomes their entire "den"


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmmm,... you are all starting to scare me with this potty regression thing! Beamer is almost 7 months. i HOPE he does not start being a bad boy soon.. lol..


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That is totally normal. All my guys did the same thing at the same age. Freddie even did it on my outside porch a few weeks ago and he is almost 2. It's weird, they will regress for a day or 2 and then it's as if it never happened. 

I know they say don't don't remember, but I still show them my disapproval when I find it. I just don't make a big deal about it. 

Hang in there, it will get better!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes,

I have been through some "regression", and even regression in two of my kids' room. I do think that is because she doesn't frequent that area. One particular incident was when the security/alarm guy was here fixing a sensor and I guess Gucci didn't want to take him out of her sight! And then she's gone in the twins room a few times which is our messiest room when they are here.

I noticed it happened around 6-7 months and then again after I went out of town.

Back to basics! Back to watching her like a hawk and limiting her freedom. I didn't put gates up, but if she'd take off I'd be like "ACKK! NO! OUTSIDE"

I didn't really scold her after the fact, but I did let her know that I was NOT HAPPY about it. She knew I was upset/mad as she sulked. But it only took a few days to get her back on track. 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mine did it too!! Especially Logan, he was happy to start his regression while we were on vacation in a rental house. Then again a month or two later. Even yesterday, we went to the city for a show. My friend came over twice & they were only left for 4 hours between each visit. Came home to find a pee on the family room carpet!!! You just never know. I can say that when Logan regressed, I went back to basic training & big potty parties outside. It seemed to work.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Laurie, love the new avatar!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It is definitely time to restrict his freedom until he can prove himself reliable again. Block off access to those rooms where he is eliminating and keep a close eye on him for a while.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Tripp has regression issues it seems every couple of months. He will even do it in front of me then he takes off running because he knows he is trouble!! He will do great for awhile then he strikes! Very frustrating. We do keep limited access to the house. We also have a doggy door to a large fenced back yard. So we should have no excuses since he is 16 months old!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The strangest thing about Shelby is that I can put her on the pee pad, tell her to pee, and she will pee. I think the accidents are sometimes because she waits too long and can't make it to the pee pad.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I am so excited...I had to leave the boys this weekend for two days with my daughter....She said that she didn't have any accidents...and I even checked the bottom of the rugs for evidence and didn't see any...:whoo:

Last time, she watched them for me...she didn't do so good...I let her know how important this was to me, that they don't potty in the house....
I am finally done(knock on wood) after two years of potty trainning..


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am moving and don't think I will block any rooms off in my new house. I found when I would finally open up those rooms accidents would happen. As soon as the baby gates went up it stopped. They seem to be draw to the rooms that are off limits! I will just keep doors closed to the bedrooms when I can.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That is so true. My Mom keeps here bedroom door closed and we keep the guestroom closed. As soon as we open the doors, they run in and look for a place to pee. My Mom keeps her door closed because she doesn't want the cats in her room.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Well another present was left in my daughters room this morning.Duncan has such an issue with the rain.He DOES NOT like going out in the rain,PERIOD!!
So I cleaned up the room and put some treats on the area.I figure they won't soil the area where they eat,so we'll try that.
Oh,and he likes to go outside with someone.What a funny little guy I have.
We'll have to wait this wave out I think.
Thanks for all the feedback everyone!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Do you allow pee pads at all?

I have to put them out when it rains and I have a feeling I will be using them at night in the winter, I do NOT see myself outside in the 20-30 degree weather in my pajamas! lol, Guch won't go out by herself either and rain? forget it.

I bought the really big 'pads' for humans and those are much cheaper and bigger. She's not missing the pad as much as she did with the dog ones.

Kara


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I have no problems with the pee pads,but Duncan has a shredding feast with them.I too am expecting problems once the weather gets really cold,and I would rather enjoy him going on a pee pad than going out with him in the freezing weather.
I think I'll try the pee pads once more.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Dot, Racquet turned 9 months yesterday and he did the poo thing four times in the upstairs den area. This was a first since we had him. I am always watching him so I was surprised to find the mess each time. He is being supervised every minute or behind his own gated room. 
I am in obedience classes with Racquet and the trainer tells us no puppy should be left loose in the house (on leash with you) until at least one to two years old.
Good luck.
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe you could try the 'cloth' ones or one of those contraptions to keep it held down?

My husband wanted to train her to use the pee pads in the garage during inclimate weather, but she is 'afraid' of the garage! lol, so that plan didn't work for us, but the pads don't bother me. I'd rather her use those than the RUG. lol

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If Duncan is still shredding pads, you can get some cloth pads. They cost quite a bit more, but they will last for years.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

dotndani said:


> Well another present was left in my daughters room this morning.Duncan has such an issue with the rain.He DOES NOT like going out in the rain,PERIOD!!
> So I cleaned up the room and put some treats on the area.I figure they won't soil the area where they eat,so we'll try that.
> Oh,and he likes to go outside with someone.What a funny little guy I have.
> We'll have to wait this wave out I think.
> Thanks for all the feedback everyone!


Bella hates the rain but will go out in it. I have a table in the yard and she makes a mad dash for it and does her business under it. Might be worth a try.

You can also try playing with him in the rain. He might learn to like it. We walk in the rain even if it heavy.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Dot, Shaw has decided he does not want to go potty when it's raining, either! Arrgghh!! But Skiver will go; I was hoping Shaw would just follow Sky out. Nope! He waits on the porch, then comes in and goes on the floor when I'm not looking! This has happened 2 days in a row, but I think after today, he knows I am not happy!
When Sky did this same thing (at about the same age), I had to go out with him in the rain to let him know it wasn't *that* bad!  I may have to do the same thing with little Seaclaid 

oh, and off topic, I cut Skiver's hair! Omigosh, I can't believe I did that! I need to get hold of a camera so you all can see it; he's like a little sheep  I know a groomer could have done a much better job, but Sky seems to like it!! :focus:


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Here's an update!!!After carefully watching Duncan and going out more often when I am home I have decided to give him a tiny treat when he goes outside and I think he's gotten it.HE does his business and come in and sits right next to the cabinet where I keep his"cookies".
So far so good!! Let's just hope he keeps up the good work!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Dot, that great that he is getting the point. But, don't get upset if he regresses again. I'm sure he is going to do much better than Shelby. She has been ver good this week. When we go to bed, I put her on the pee pad and tell her to pee, and she pees. So, I hope it is a good sign.

Yesterday, I thought it was just a fluke, but Kodi rang the bells. He walked up to the bells and rang them with his nose. I said good boy, Kodi and gave him a rub, then let him outside. Well, today, my husband was in the den and said that Kodi rang the bells again. I hope he keeps it up.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I may have to start that bell ringing,but with my luck my daughtes will start ringing them,LOL!!!ound:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

All three of mine ring the door bell..and I love it...no matter where I am in the house I can hear it...and I am deaf in one ear...They even ring it to let the other in or let my lab out...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dot, when I trained by guys to go outside, I did it all with treats. They came to sit in front of my each time they peed or pooped and got a treat. After about 3 months of that, I weaned them off and they got loves instead. The we never had accidents (unless it was my fault)


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Tripp has regression issues it seems every couple of months. He will even do it in front of me then he takes off running because he knows he is trouble!! He will do great for awhile then he strikes! Very frustrating. We do keep limited access to the house. We also have a doggy door to a large fenced back yard. So we should have no excuses since he is 16 months old!!!


Do you practice NILF? http://www.dogo.org/Education/NILF.htm


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dotndani said:


> Duncan is almost 9 months old and yes I believe he is entering his "teenage years" and testing me,but why does he pick my daughter's room??and this is the one that is very good with him.Go figure!
> Should I be reprimanding him??I read somewhere that dogs live in the now and unless you actually see it happening reprimanding them after the fact is just plain useless.True or False????
> Please send some patience my way!!:frusty:


I have a different opinion than many do. I believe that dogs are much smarter than we give them credit for. A dog knows it's own smell and I wouldn't hesitate to have a long talk with a dog that went to the bathroom on the floor even after the fact.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> The strangest thing about Shelby is that I can put her on the pee pad, tell her to pee, and she will pee. I think the accidents are sometimes because she waits too long and can't make it to the pee pad.


Maybe she has you potty trained :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Paige said:


> All three of mine ring the door bell..and I love it...no matter where I am in the house I can hear it...and I am deaf in one ear...They even ring it to let the other in or let my lab out...


I had to change our bells. Hubby is deaf in one ear and has selective hearing in the other. Now we have huge ones with a different tone that he can normally hear. If the dogs ring the bells and we tell them to hang on, we'll be there in a minute, they usually wait. If we hear the bells SLAMMED, we know to drop what we're doing and get to the door :bounce:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Do you allow pee pads at all?
> 
> I have to put them out when it rains and I have a feeling I will be using them at night in the winter, I do NOT see myself outside in the 20-30 degree weather in my pajamas! lol, Guch won't go out by herself either and rain? forget it.
> 
> ...


You can help her understand where the pad is by building a "box" around it with wood or pvc pipe that just sits on top of the edges. If she has to climb over it, she may have better luck hitting the pad.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi is a leg lifter outside, but never misses when he uses the pads. Shelby is a girl, so she squats. But, she is always going off the edge of the pad. I have the pad holder, but she doesn't like it and will not go on the pad in the holder. Thank goodness they have never gone after the pads to tear up.


----------

